
Ask HN: How do you start making an expert system? - gauthamzz
I&#x27;m confused how do you start making an expert system. Do we just have to write if else statement , which is very much hard coding like .
======
daly
There are several methods. The method most used is called "rule-based
programming". Look for OPS5 by Charles Forgy.

